# Tran SVT200 or Gulf Coast 200 Pro



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

I am boat shopping and I am hung up on the Tran SVT200 and the Gulf Coast 200 Pro. The Tran is rigged with a Yamaha 150 4 stroke and the GC is rigged with a 150 ETECH. Are there any expert or not so expert opinions as to which is the better choice.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

That's easy. Tran


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Tran, hands down


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

GC would be my pick, I've owned 2 and would do so again. Maybe a little heavy but a nice ride (just like all my girlfriends). I'd use the ETECH for an anchor and go with Yamaha power.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

SVT is the most versatile boat I've ever been on. Takes chop well and gets skinny and is a very efficient hull design. The boat will get on plane w/ two men w/ a 115hp Tohatusu and run 40mph or a 175 and run 50MPH ( depending on prop even faster)


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Just go talk to Donnie down at Tran...If his no BS, straight forward, approach to service doesn't convince you, go get the GC.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the inputs, I was leaning toward the Tran but the lower price tag on the GC is tempting. I guess the smoother ride and lower price tag of the GC does not out weigh the advantages of the Tran, at my age I just cannot make a mistake as this will most likely be my last boat purchase.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

they look similar but im no boat expert..i would go for tran since i heard alot of good things about it...i like the tran!!


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Get the Tran my buddys 22 GC is a nice boat but it stays full of water in the back all the time. If two people are behind the console it fills with water. When you back the boat down the ramp if you dont slam on the brakes and let the boat slide off the trailer it fills with water you cant float it off. He does have a 200 suzuki four stroke but a buddy of his has a 23 vari side with a little 150 two stroke and it fills with water the same.


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

spook jr said:


> Get the Tran my buddys 22 GC is a nice boat but it stays full of water in the back all the time. If two people are behind the console it fills with water. When you back the boat down the ramp if you dont slam on the brakes and let the boat slide off the trailer it fills with water you cant float it off. He does have a 200 suzuki four stroke but a buddy of his has a 23 vari side with a little 150 two stroke and it fills with water the same.


On my second GC now and have never had this problem. Im sure trans are fine boats but I absolutely love my 200 pro. Susan and Mike Gilley are pure class and will work with you. In my opinion, can't go wrong with either boat probably.


----------



## CapnPerk (Aug 16, 2004)

*SVT vs. Gulf Coast*

I ran a 20ft. Gulf Coast low side for appx. 3 years and it was a nice boat, I fished it everywhere from nearshore to the Mansfield flats with not problem. I did have an issue with the hull, two failures in two years. I eventually sold it as was and I now own an SVT. I can tell you there is no comparison between the two especially in the area of workmanship. The Tran is as solid of a boat as you could ask for. It runs/drafts very shallow and I ran it down the beachfront for miles this past fall looking for schooling reds in 1 to 2 ft seas with no problem. If you like the GC better for whatever reason I would look for a TranSport Sport (same hull style as the GC) and not have to worry about the integrity of the hull.

Keith


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

Po Boy, to reiterate what CapnPerk said, the SVT is one solid boat. I have owned mine for a year now, and it way out performs my old catherdral style hull I owned before. The way Tran lays the boat out is perfect....lots of room for a 20' boat. I have also hit 50 mph with my F150.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Beach, that is one nice looking boat and beleive it or not, it is a twin to the one I am considering. Is that a 6' or 8' Power pole? What prop are you running on the Yamaha?


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

Po Boy said:


> Beach, that is one nice looking boat and beleive it or not, it is a twin to the one I am considering. Is that a 6' or 8' Power pole? What prop are you running on the Yamaha?


I have a 8' power pole. I am turning a PowerTech OFX4 19 Pitch. If you order a new SVT, post up some pic's. Thanks, Albert.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

FWIW....I demod a GC 23 Vari before I purchased my Trans.I don't have the 20SVT but the F23.My opinion on the GC was it had a choppy ride and took too much water over the transom when backing down....IE:..wet feet.The shallow water performance was good and the ride was dry.The above two negatives are what steered me from a GC.With all that being said, GC does take care of their customers....that's a plus.

As far as Tran Sport.....it's been stated over and over....GO SEE DONNY ! Great customer service and quality workmanship go into their boats.PLUS...they have different hulls for different applications/styles of fishing.I will say that I've seen a few 20SVTs down in Matty going out in various conditions and fishing in a variety of areas ( shallow--deep water ) ....that will tell you that they are a very versatile rig.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Tran Sport*

Not knocking GC, but like others have said go see Donny and let the boat and his customer service do the selling.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I have a BC from Donny.

Call and see if he has the boat to demo. He sells them about the time he has one to demo. 

Mine BC was the demo. I sat and waited for Big Dave to finish rigging it out then bought it after the demo in the bay.

*They are good people. It is a little drive down there but worth it. They will be there after the sale. 
*
JimD

The launch about a mile from the shop so the demo is not a problem at all.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Lets see.... What would I choose?
My dad always wanted a 22' GC. Earlier this year he decided to pull the trigger. He checked out the GC and then checked out the 22SE Transport. Lets just say he now has a 22SE.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for everyones inputs. I made my decision today and placed a deposit on a SVT200 and should be able to take delivery in about one week.
Thanks again your inputs were very helpful. Now I am as excited as a 5 year old kid on Christmas Eve.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*GULF COAST........*


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Po Boy said:


> Thanks for everyones inputs. I made my decision today and placed a deposit on a SVT200 and should be able to take delivery in about one week.
> Thanks again your inputs were very helpful. Now I am as excited as a 5 year old kid on Christmas Eve.


*GOOD CHOICE*
I am planning on have one built in the spring.
what engine are you going with?


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

I am going with theYamaha 150 four stroke. I took rides on three different boats, the first was powered with a 200 hp ETECH. The performance was great but I thought it was overkill for my needs. the second one had a Suzuki 140 and the third the Yamaha 150, I think the 150 is about right for my needs.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

My new ride, will post more pitures when they get it rigged.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Very nice congrats on the new boat.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Is Donnie rigging boats with Yamahas now too, or must you take it somewhere else???


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Tran has an authorized dealer in Rockport now, they handle Yamaha and ETECH. I purchased from them after they arranged for test ride with Donny. The test ride was rigged with a 140 Suzuki, I got a good feel for how the Yamaha 150 would perform.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

You made a great choice....congrats! Looking foward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

I picked up the new boat yesterday. Here is the finished product.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

sweet


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Nice*

What prop did you end up with ?

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks Great!
Just swap that Rev. 4 prop out for a Powertech OFX4.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

I had a OFX on mine and the hole shot was not that great. I think the props with more blade surface are working better on the SVT. The OFX was great once you got up.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Not arguing with ya at all. I don't have an SVT, but know Donnie has recomended the OFX4 for the SVT's and talked my friend into getting one for his Shoalwater cat. It's been a great prop for him. From what I hear, adding a little more cup to the OFX4 gets the grip out of the hole that you're looking for.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Very very nice ride. Alot of people are going with that motor. I know they are bulletproof when it comes to reliability and probably more practical but 75 more ponies with an SHO would fall into my pipe dream. Let us know what your beauty runs full out.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

txfishon said:


> What prop did you end up with ?
> 
> Freddy
> 
> <')))>{


I DON'T KNOW THE BRAND NAME BUT IT IS A FOUR BLADE 16. I AM NOT TOO KNOWLEDGEABLE ABOUT PROPS. THERE MAY BE AN ISSUE WITH THIS ONE BUT I WILL KNOW MORE BY THE TIME I GET THE ENGINE BROKE IN. WITH THIS PROP THE BOAT IS TOPPING OUT AT JUST OVER 40 MPH ON TWO MIN. RUNS AT FULL THROTTLE AND 5800 RPM. I AM NOT PUSHING IT ANY LONGER THAN THAT UNTIL I GET ABOUT 3 MORE HRS ON IT.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've owned my Transport 20 for 7 years and have never had a better all purpose bay boat. Runs shallow and smooth....in big waves or chop.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

nice looking boat!! have fun with it!!


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*New to 2CoolFishing but I just got a new Tran Sport Baby Cat*

I am new to this message board. Just approved by the administrator! I have been an avid fisherman since I was a young boy. Mostly salt water. I just took delivery of my brand new Tran Sport "Baby Cat" this past Thursday. I have taken the Baby Cat out twice for trial break in time on the Guadalupe River in Seguin, TX. I will soon take it to the Texas Gulf Coast for a salt water adventure. I would post a pic of it, if I could just figure out how to do do on this message board. Any suggestions on posting boat pics? I will add my experience with Tran Sport Boats (Donny & crew) was GREAT!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Whoopin it up.

There are a lot of Baby Cat owners on the board and a lot of BC posts.

Looks like you did not turn on your private msgs ability on under your name.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Whoopin It Up! said:


> I am new to this message board. Just approved by the administrator! I have been an avid fisherman since I was a young boy. Mostly salt water. I just took delivery of my brand new Tran Sport "Baby Cat" this past Thursday. I have taken the Baby Cat out twice for trial break in time on the Guadalupe River in Seguin, TX. I will soon take it to the Texas Gulf Coast for a salt water adventure. I would post a pic of it, if I could just figure out how to do do on this message board. Any suggestions on posting boat pics? I will add my experience with Tran Sport Boats (Donny & crew) was GREAT!


click on post reply, go down page to manage attachments, click, enter where pictures are stored on your computer, (like My Pictures), Click Brouse, Select pictures to post, click upload. Hope this works for you, I am just learning too.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Thanks!*









Po Boy said:


> click on post reply, go down page to manage attachments, click, enter where pictures are stored on your computer, (like My Pictures), Click Brouse, Select pictures to post, click upload. Hope this works for you, I am just learning too.


Thanks for the info ... I will try your directions. I think it worked. Attached is a single pic of my new Baby Cat (pic taken at 6:00 AM - a little dark)


----------

